# Is Closet Coon dead?



## Miles_Rose (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the comic and I was wondering :3


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2009)

Has that thing updated in the last year?

I kinda forgot about it because it updates so infrequently. Shame. I liked it.


----------



## tomleo (Jan 31, 2009)

haven't seen any new post since july 4 of 2008, but who knows Jeff-kun might post more script in the future.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff-kun says he doesn't have any plans to start it up regularly in the near or distant future, so look forward to bi-yearly updates until he gets tired of it


----------



## Orion928 (Feb 22, 2009)

blah... what a shame... i loved that...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not like there aren't a million other totally identical gay furry comics kicking around, seriously how many do you need :V ?


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not like there aren't a million other totally identical gay furry comics kicking around, seriously how many do you need :V ?



Eleven.

Start listing GO.


----------



## jake_slayer (Mar 28, 2009)

sad i really liked it. i did message him letting him know that i would fund him for any art supplies he needed but so far no response.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 30, 2009)

wow, I like this....I love the titles too, theyre clever


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 30, 2009)

omg thats how it ends??!??  they didnt even get it on....!!!!  and that poor lil tiger gets deported


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> omg thats how it ends??!??



I read it yesterday end to end and yeah, that was my impression too.  As bad an ending as Shayla the Pink Mouse.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 30, 2009)

I seriously doubt that is supposed to be the ending of the story, he is just too tired of it I guess.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 30, 2009)

He updates the colored versions from time to time.

My guess is he plans to catch up on all the colored ones (god knows when that will happen) and then continue the story B/W


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

I found a somewhat new comic that should offer some relief to Closet Coon fans . . . It's similar to the point of plagiarism, but then you realize that it's a parody, or some kind of satire.

The art is crude, but I like it, and then again so was closet coon in its own way. I was skeptical of the comic at first because there were only 10 or so pages up, but it seems to be updating every other day for the time being and is developping quickly. I hope it doesn't get abandoned.

But yeah, this is the site.

http://ozydius.comicgenesis.com/d/20090311.html


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> I found a somewhat new comic that should offer some relief to Closet Coon fans . . . It's similar to the point of plagiarism, but then you realize that it's a parody, or some kind of satire.
> 
> The art is crude, but I like it, and then again so was closet coon in its own way. I was skeptical of the comic at first because there were only 10 or so pages up, but it seems to be updating every other day for the time being and is developping quickly. I hope it doesn't get abandoned.
> 
> ...



It's really messy, more than closet coon'.

:s


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

I'm not going to defend it. It is pretty messy. Furthia High is pretty messy. The End of Things and Better Days are really clean. I was hoping it would get better, because in The End of Things' case it changed drastically from the beginning to now..


----------

